# New Breeding Queen's For 2009



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

Midnight Magic








Atomic Kitten


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

wow......


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

What a stunning cat.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely cats so pretty


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Gosh the markings are amazing! Beautiful


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

beautifull cats..can i be cheeky and ask if you've got any pics showing the face full on? i just love the markings..


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

I know this is going to be a daft question, but are they named Bengals after the tigers? Is that why their markings are so similar to a tigers?


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

They are absolutely stunning - you must be very proud!

FCL


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

They look gorgeous


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

mybabykitties said:


> I know this is going to be a daft question, but are they named Bengals after the tigers? Is that why their markings are so similar to a tigers?


no there named after the asian leopard cat (felis bengalis)


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

lol thanks Jen!


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank you all so much


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Another gorgeous kitty photo! Do you ever get older bengals you need to rehome? Like ones that their owners can no longer keep for whatever reason. I assume being the breeder you do take them back and rehome them?


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

happysaz133 said:


> Another gorgeous kitty photo! Do you ever get older bengals you need to rehome? Like ones that their owners can no longer keep for whatever reason. I assume being the breeder you do take them back and rehome them?


Yes we do some times have ex-breeding cats that we re-home , i also know someone that is now re-homeing two Bengals that are her pets , one brown and one snow.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Jayuzuri said:


> Yes we do some times have ex-breeding cats that we re-home , i also know someone that is now re-homeing two Bengals that are her pets , one brown and one snow.


That gives me hope then. I desperately would love a Bengal, but never found one that needed rescuing. I'll keep a look out in the future!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*They are gorgeous girls*


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## KitCats (Sep 5, 2008)

completely amazing! I think the bengals are one of the most beautiful cats when it comes to their markings You are lucky to have such beautiful queens


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

They are really gorgeous cats, love their markings


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow, stunning,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank you all


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

OMGJZ love their names and they are as you know Goorrggeeoouss,if my heart didn't lie with meezers and Ori's a girl such as myself would be sas style catnapping


----------



## Krazycatlady (Jul 28, 2008)

that first picture should be framed and hung up! it's gorgeous!!!!


----------

